# We got some gropple today.



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cold front came in and we got some.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Never happened without pic's!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I snapchat them.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

grandview;1635843 said:


> Cold front came in and we got some.


I wonder how many people will open this just to see what gropple is? :laughing:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We got it for about 10 minutes on Saturday in central Wisconsin


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Gropple?? huh? 


wow did it get cold fast was out all day then came in for dinner and went back out and it was cold!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

....graupel*


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pushin 2 Please;1635848 said:


> I wonder how many people will open this just to see what gropple is? :laughing:


Im one of them!!....LOL


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

As I wondered too..... Son of a ........ Lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

First gropple,now Derecho is coming.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yall can keep the graupal.
I was hoping for some
kung pow chicken


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

unit28;1637590 said:


> Yall can keep the graupal.
> I was hoping for some
> kung pow chicken


I had Chicken w/ mixed vegetables tonight!!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Gropple?


----------

